# 2002 530i brake puzzle



## Jtthebiggafigga (6 mo ago)

Anyone know what this warning is?? Brake fluid is full, brake pads are good. Brakes feel and work fine. I did the oil service reset. Snap on scanner doesn't find anything. The brake warning lamp isn't on. I'm stumped.


----------



## mattmar1 (Dec 20, 2014)

kinda hard to read in full with all those pixels out, but have you checked for the function of all 3 (left, center, right) brake light bulbs?


----------

